# Blackhorn 209 Powder



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

I know this is a long shot, does anyone have a can or two of Blackhorn 209 Powder they could part with?


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

300MAG said:


> I know this is a long shot, does anyone have a can or two of Blackhorn 209 Powder they could part with?


I got powder thanks Dallan!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice meeting you. Good luck on your hunt. Shoot a monster 

-DallanC


----------

